# Your go-to recording of 'In Trutina'.



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

As the thread title suggests, I'm interested in hearing what your go-to recordings are of this song. Yes, I know it's a warhorse but I never tire of it and have heard many recordings of it (with varying degrees of success). It seems like any female vocalist of merit has had a crack at it (even Barbara Streisand ) but not many really get it right. So, regardless of whether your choice is from a song compilation or a full performance of Orff's work, who makes 'In Trutina' shine for you? I'm currently enjoying Renee Fleming's version from 'Beautiful Voice' but I'd love to hear some of your choices. Fire away!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Gundula Janowitz from Eugen Jochum's Orchester der Deutschen Oper Berlin recording and Judith Blegen from Michael Tilson Thomas's Cleveland recording are up there for me. Don't know that I necessarily have a favorite. I like Rene Fleming though as well.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Lucia Popp, on the Fruhbeck de Burgos recording:


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I've always thought Christiane Oelze knocks out a decent 'In Trutina' in Thielemann's 'Carmina Burana'.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I am with wkasimer for choice one, Auger on the Muti recording is also outstanding.


----------



## joaovjmilani (9 h ago)

Definitively Kate Royal, with Edward Gardner and the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, thats my favorite because of the crescendo in "fluctuant contraria" and the smooth entrance after it, on the "lascivus amor et pudicitia"


----------



## joaovjmilani (9 h ago)

Another great record for me is that one of Simona Saturova, for the same reasons


----------

